# Cat Runs (Scotland)



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi again, I wondered if anyone had a Joinery Company they have used for a cat run previously?

I can see some on Ebay but they all around £300/400 then delivery and then building up so it comes to around the £500 mark, which I will pay (should I have to) but just wondered if there was a cheaper alternative?

I am also going to call around a few local joiners and see what they think.

The other option was, we have a shed and a play-house, we could use the play-house for the lawn-mower and we could build onto the shed, ie build the wire bit in front of shed. I would have to* empty the shed* though and that's a whole another job in itself

I quite the ones purposely built for cats without the yucky shed at the end, although it may look better with some varnish?!

Thanks in advance for any help.

I have had 3 people tell me they will build me one (for next to nothing, of course)  in the last year and to date nothing has happened!
Hmmm


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi there...
I hate when you cant find what you want..:cursing:

I found this **** for my rabbits and it also says they do cat runs...and its free delivery....

Google Image Result for http://www.ideas-4-pets.com/bmz_cache/4/4ba40a70b91a34f11e90bb968ae5b142.image.150x112.jpg


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow I just seen one and it *is* free delivery £181.00. Very Very cheap. Thanks



scosha37 said:


> Hi there...
> I hate when you cant find what you want..:cursing:
> 
> I found this **** for my rabbits and it also says they do cat runs...and its free delivery....
> ...


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh and very nice for £649.00.

See, now I am getting greedy!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Not free for Scotland though. 

Some of those cat runs advertised in the smaller sizes, I feel are very small for housing a cat. Too small really. (64" x 27" x 40") is quite ridiculous.

Not just this manufacturer, I see it all over.
Many cats although at the start they are house cats they do tend to end up spending long times in runs due to spraying, fighting and noise really. It is not fair to have small runs. They need more room.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree. I had totally forgot I hired a Joiner for my work (2 days per week - childrens charity), he is quite grateful for me hiring for all our odd jobs so I called him, I have emailed him some pictures (our back garden is HUGE) so h is going to get back to me.

My brothers friend is also a joiner so my brother has been sent off with some pictures too.


----------

